# I HATE therapy.



## kuroizero

I absolutely HATE psychotherapy. It's not the therapist, she's nice enough, but I just hate the concept of pulling up old stuff and reliving all the crazy messed up memories. I don't see how it's going to help. Plus she's really vague and confusing when she gives advice. What's wrong with me? Why can't I just open up and be okay?


----------



## Nefury

> I don't see how it's going to help.





> Why can't I just open up and be okay?


you *have* to help her, to help you. you're not there to tell her exactly what she wants to hear, or to make her job easier, just TRY what she suggests. if you think she's confusing and vague, ask her to explain things more clearly.

pulling up old memories is never nice, and a lot of the time clients lie or hide stuff, this defeats the idea of therapy completely.


----------



## deelishuss

I can tell you that it is just as frustrating on the other side of the coin. My therapist said we could spend time (aka waste, in her opinion) trying to find the cause for my SA by looking at my past, or we could work on the solution. It is a bit frustrating because I want the validation that I didn't do this to myself and that there were extraneous factors from my childhood that made me this way. Furthermore, it feels good to let go of some of the pain. But she doesn't even to address it. Ugh, we need to switch therapists, lol.


----------



## Porterdog

I tried therapy for about 20 weeks for my SA. Since im SA, i dont see why they would expect me to be able to open up and talk about crap.

I tried to off myself, and they made me go to counselling again. I told them that i just want to try selegline, which is perfectly reasonable. The doctor said no, you need to do counseling. So i go to my first counseling session, hoping it will 'appease' them that im ****ed up enough to go on an MAOI. it ends up the same (Me sitting there saying one word answers). And she goes 'We can help you, but if you dont want us to you on your own.

So basically, she told a suicidal kid that he's on his own after refusing him a medication and giving him an absolute ****ing pointless alternative

I hate therapy so bad. Its a good thing, For people who's girlfreinds broke up with them. But for people with real important issues, it will never work. And its absolutely ****ing annoying how the majority of therapists have never experienced this in their life but think they know more about how you feel than they do.


----------



## SPC

therapy is like a lot of other sa coping methods: 50% of the time it works all the time. I actually think its a plus that most therapists dont have the same life experiences their subject has had. it allows them to look at situations objectively without being biased by emotion. thats just my view though.

when i went as a teenage i hated it as well at first... i went while in hong kong too, so for the longest time nobody would tell me what exactly they thought was wrong with me and i felt like they were just baiting me to say terrible things or to humiliate myself, or looking for excuses to put me on more drugs. it got a lot better once i switched therapists though, and at first i was very against a switch because they were switching me to someone of the opposite sex. i just clicked better with my second one and i feel that at the end of the day she really did help me rationalize and mentally work my way through rough times. i still remember some of the stuff she told me and it still provides a little bit of comfort and motivation. 

thats my two cents of experience. you really got to find one that works for you personally, and if the one you have right now isnt helping you improve then give them honest feedback.


----------



## CoyoteNature

I hate it and love it, I've been in it pretty much my whole life, and had meds for it to boot, problem might be that some of you usually choose individual counseling, I've found a group counseling a lot more effective, you actually get constructive advice, vs. just a endless litany of how does that make you feel, ah ah what did that do for you, blah blah blah, I know the script already.

But since I've spent time in it since I was kid I'm relatively comfortable with it opening up and all, but really group helps lots more, you should always be completely honest whatever therapy you use, I've been tempted to lie, but I just give em the blunt unvarnished truth.

Which was probably why they sent me to the psychiatrist for stronger meds when I was younger because I was talking about suicide.


----------



## millenniumman75

Naturally, it is going to be uncomfortable. Anything involving change will cause discomfort.
We don't like it, but we know it is better for us than staying where we are at!


----------



## veron

I don't like therapy either and I stopped going after 1-2 sessions with every therapist I tried (and it was my parents' idea to go in the first place). You don't necessarily need therapy to get over SA.


----------



## ShyFX

kuroizero said:


> I absolutely HATE psychotherapy. It's not the therapist, she's nice enough, but I just hate the concept of pulling up old stuff and reliving all the crazy messed up memories. I don't see how it's going to help.


I feel the same way. I hate digging up things from my past to talk about with therapists. It doesn't help me at all. And I feel extremely uncomfortable talking to a stranger about such personal things. Deep down I think they don't care about what I have to say or what I'm going through. They're just there it to get paid and go home.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

I have had absolutely NO luck with therapy.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

If you don't think therapy is going to be of any help don't do it. I personally see very little use in therapists, maybe it works for some and that's great, but I personally don't think they offer much help.


----------



## EmptyRoom

I can't open up with any of the therapists I've met, I dread the appointments and I'd always cry afterwards.


----------

